# Carpet racing at Little Talladega



## rush&sonrc (May 26, 2004)

we have started carpet racing at Little Talladega in West Tennessee check out our website for dates. we run carpet oval then road course alternating weekends. We have hobbyshop and concessions at the track. for more info call 731-431-0229. 

www.littletalladega.sytes.net


----------

